

California peaks at 4+ GW of utility-scale solar generation, meets 18% of demand - EEGuy
http://www.solarserver.com/solar-magazine/solar-news/current/2014/kw11/california-peaks-at-over-4-gw-of-utility-scale-solar-generation-meeting-18-of-demand.html
This is all utility-scale generation.  &quot;Behind the meter&quot;, aka rooftop installations, not included.
======
EEGuy
This peak does not include "behind the meter" (rooftop solar) generation.

The peak last year was 2.07 GW, set in June.

Summary info here [1]; Calif ISO graph here [2]; we didn't quite hit 4GW today
3/12/14.

[1] [http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/green-
tech/solar/califor...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/green-
tech/solar/california-hits-new-solar-power-record)

[2]
[http://www.caiso.com/outlook/SystemStatus.html](http://www.caiso.com/outlook/SystemStatus.html)

